# GEOM_ELI Failed to authenticate 4096 bytes of data



## pacija (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi fellow forum members.

I have my laptop partitioned as follows:

```
[pacija@kaa:/home/pacija]> sudo gpart show
=>        34  1250263661  ada0  GPT  (596G)
          34         128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
         162    62914560     2  freebsd-ufs  (30G)
    62914722     8388608     3  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
    71303330  1178599424     4  freebsd-ufs  (562G)
  1249902754      360941        - free -  (176M)
```

30G ufs partition is root partition along with /var/, /usr/, /tmp/, and 562G ufs partition is mounted as /home, and it is geli(8) encrypted with AES-XTS 256 and authenticated with HMAC/SHA256.

I just upgraded to 9-STABLE from 9-RELEASE, hoping to resolve my problems with ath(4) wireless driver hangs (system freezes, restarts), and now I see these in my dmesg(8):


```
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa kernel: GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p4.eli created.
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa kernel: GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 256
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa kernel: GEOM_ELI:  Integrity: HMAC/SHA256
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa kernel: GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa kernel: GEOM_ELI: ada0p4.eli: Failed to authenticate 4096 bytes of data at offset 536393682944.
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa last message repeated 3 times
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa kernel: GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p3.eli created.
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa kernel: GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 256
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa kernel: GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa kernel: GEOM_ELI: ada0p4.eli: Failed to authenticate 4096 bytes of data at offset 536393682944.
Aug 22 21:12:57 kaa last message repeated 3 times
```

Should I be worried?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

It appears to happen on the same offset everytime. It's possible there's a bad sector at that spot. In that case it's high time to replace the drive.


----------

